# Water Hazard Bottom Fishing June 17 and June 18



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a great crew both days with anglers eager to catch Red Snapper. Wednesday I had Ronnie and his family in from Mississippi. We got to the spot and the snapper were hungry! We quickly got our boat limit of Red Snapper with Triggerfish to go with them. Ronnie and his family caught and released snapper until their arms hurt and had a great time! I forgot my camera so I am waiting on Ronnie to email me pictures from Yesterday.

Today I had Chris and his family from Arkansas. The Snapper bite wasn't as hot as it was yesterday and the 2 knot current sure didn't help matters, but we still managed a VERY nice box of Red Snapper with 6 BIG Black Snappers and a Lane Snapper.Chris and his family also caught a lot of Mingo Snapper, Triggerfish and a couple of scamps which were a little short and released to grow up. Chris also hung a nice king mackeral on the flat line which was released at the boat. Enjoy the pics, I sure enjoyed two great trips with two great families!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice report and yes, what is up with the ripping current?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like you put your crew on fish again. Memories are forever and it looks like you also made some. Way to go. Gene


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Another satisfied customer. Nice haul.


----------



## Wee-Hoo (Jun 8, 2009)

I went out with Cap'n Jon on the 18th and we had a great time. We caught plenty of fish even though conditions weren't ideal. Wish we would have got a pic of the 5ft Cuda that hung out with us all day, he was very courteous and left our fish alond until they were released.



Captain Jon is a class act and next time I am down this way he will get my business. :bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Capt. you put them on some nice fish.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wee-Hoo (6/19/2009)*I went out with Cap'n Jon on the 18th and we had a great time. We caught plenty of fish even though conditions weren't ideal. Wish we would have got a pic of the 5ft Cuda that hung out with us all day, he was very courteous and left our fish alond until they were released.
> 
> Captain Jon is a class act and next time I am down this way he will get my business. :bowdown


Thanks for the good words Chris! That Cuda was a stud! Maybe this Thanksgiving when I make it to Arkansas we can hook up and find some fish or some deer! My uncle put me on my first Buck last year behind their farm in Mansfield. I don't think you are more than 2 hours from there. :letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (6/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wee-Hoo (6/19/2009)*I went out with Cap'n Jon on the 18th and we had a great time. We caught plenty of fish even though conditions weren't ideal. Wish we would have got a pic of the 5ft Cuda that hung out with us all day, he was very courteous and left our fish alond until they were released.
> ...




You ever get that stud back from the taxidermy?


----------



## Wee-Hoo (Jun 8, 2009)

> *Water Hazard (6/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wee-Hoo (6/19/2009)*I went out with Cap'n Jon on the 18th and we had a great time. We caught plenty of fish even though conditions weren't ideal. Wish we would have got a pic of the 5ft Cuda that hung out with us all day, he was very courteous and left our fish alond until they were released.
> ...




you just let me know and I'll see what I can do. I definitely know a hot spot in where we could find some big bass in November :letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good report capt


----------



## Double R (May 29, 2009)

If you are looking for aCaptain to put you on the fish I highly recommend Captain Jon. This was the best bottom fishing trip that we have been on. It was non stop action from the time the first hook was dropped into the water. Thank you Captain Jon for an awesome day of fishing. Hopefully the pictures will be ready Tues. Will forward to you as soon as we have them.

Thanks for a great day

Ronnie R. and Family


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Double R (6/22/2009)*If you are looking for aCaptain to put you on the fish I highly recommend Captain Jon. This was the best bottom fishing trip that we have been on. It was non stop action from the time the first hook was dropped into the water. Thank you Captain Jon for an awesome day of fishing. Hopefully the pictures will be ready Tues. Will forward to you as soon as we have them.
> 
> Thanks for a great day
> 
> Ronnie R. and Family


Thanks Ronnie!! Hope to get you out there again next year!! :letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Capt Jon, cant wait for July 20th. My oldest daughter is chomping at the bit.:clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *mpmorr (6/24/2009)* My oldest daughter is chomping at the bit.:clap




Jon...need a deckhand on the 20th? I'm just kidding michael oke


----------

